# MBTI approach to movies and literature



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Windblownhair said:


> Agreed on ISTP Bond!
> 
> One tip-off to Ni-dominance is that it’s *slow. *Strategic, not tactical. So the villain is far more likely to be an INTJ(their plotting began early, before the movie actually starts), whereas Bond with his quick reactivity to any situation and ability to adjust on the fly is a better fit as ISTP. I can’t imagine anyone would want to hire a Ni-dom to constantly respond to crises. It’s not their preferred skill set.
> 
> ...


I agree, I love my husband and he's a great thinker. INTJ He can over think things for a while. He's not as slow to come to a conclusion like my ISFJ (she's turtle speed) but Ni has to come to a define point. I don't see him using Se in any fast form. lol


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

I love this movie: Stranger Than Fiction 
Harold Crick= INxJ. Further complicated by the fact that he is being played by Ne Will Ferrell. But the written character is INxJ. 
Anna Pascal= ENFP played by ENFP Maggie. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3rCmX-TAl1w
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=74S5aT3_AfM


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Alesha said:


> I love this movie: Stranger Than Fiction
> Harold Crick= INxJ. Further complicated by the fact that he is being played by Ne Will Ferrell. But the written character is INxJ.
> Anna Pascal= ENFP played by ENFP Maggie.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3rCmX-TAl1w
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=74S5aT3_AfM


It’s interesting how the person playing the role can so strongly affect how it reads to others. I don’t remember sensing Ni in Harold. I think between the rigidity/monotony of his schedule and perceptions, the job choice, not being prone to fantasy, and Will Farrell’s unconscious influence, he feels very Si/Ne to me. 

Agreed on Anna. Her fiery Fi moments were absolutely adorable :heart:


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@Windblownhair. Your right Harold could easily be ISTJ... hard to know.. the plot is kind of deconstructionist which I think influenced me. Yay! I liked her Fi moments too!


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

You are bringing up good points. 
#1. The actor, director and writer’s own personality comes through. 
#2. In fiction nobody has to have a certain stack of functions, as we see when we try to type any Disney princess. They inevitably have their money-making freedom-fighting Ne-Fi song but can then be typed as almost anything since they aren’t a human being. A human being has to develop which I guess means we develop stacks (well that belief/assumption is likely why we are on PerC anyway) Is this the mark of a well-drawn character? That you could MBTI type them? 
But it definitely complicates this game where real life people might hold to MBTI more. 
@Windblownhair. I thought more about it, wish I could edit from my phone— that “your” above is bugging me. Harold Crick upon reflection seems more certainly ISTJ.. I just enjoyed their relationship more than I would think with a Si. Lol. They are so cute. But him growing his Fi is part of the character arch and plot even. Nice!


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Alesha said:


> You are bringing up good points.
> #1. The actor, director and writer’s own personality comes through.


Absolutely! And with this one, there was an additional layer in the form of the narrator (author).



Alesha said:


> #2. In fiction nobody has to have a certain stack of functions, as we see when we try to type any Disney princess. They inevitably have their money-making freedom-fighting Ne-Fi song but can then be typed as almost anything since they aren’t a human being. A human being has to develop which I guess means we develop stacks (well that belief/assumption is likely why we are on PerC anyway) Is this the mark of a well-drawn character? That you could MBTI type them?


 I like this, makes sense. Having a cohesive set of functions that could naturally would have developed together, the flaws and foibles of real people, three dimensionally.



Alesha said:


> But it definitely complicates this game where real life people might hold to MBTI more.
> @*Windblownhair*. I thought more about it, wish I could edit from my phone— that “your” above is bugging me. Harold Crick upon reflection seems more certainly ISTJ.. I just enjoyed their relationship more than I would think with a Si. Lol. They are so cute. But him growing his Fi is part of the character arch and plot even. Nice!


Super cute, loved watching the infectious passion.


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought this thread was going to be about looking for movies and literature based on the personality of a character --main character, supporting... :tiger:


Alesha said:


> #1. The actor, director and writer’s own personality comes through.


This way as well


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@raschel, I’m not quite sure what you thought it would be. You know Feminist and Marxist and Deconstructionist, etc approaches to review literature, well Ever since I learned about MBTI 20 years ago I’ve thought that there should be a Jungian approach. This is kind of a light game version of what I picture with that and it could go more in depth. Were you wanting it more in-depth? If so, just make it so. Pick a book or movie. 
Especially some of these where growth in MBTI might actually drive the plot or like Gone with the Wind where Scarlett’s practicality and will to survive are in opposition kind of to the old morals, although that’s not the deepens book ever. I think some of Dickens would work for more in-depth analysis, and probably Tolstoy would be fun as well, and the arch types can kind of come in on lots of literature. Anyway, do what you expected if you like. 

I kind of first read your thoughts as maybe trying to find an example of each type. I was trying to think of a protagonist with a character arch that is ESTJ. This girl came to mind:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm0f0oFUxVA


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

@Alesha You know, I watched _Gone with the Wind_ myself many years ago. It came on at midnight perhaps and I stayed for the whole what seems, 3 hours lol... and I admit I was really aggravated by her character, most especially in the beginning. I don't remember feeling like that about someone in most movies. 
I remember wanting to shut the movie off several times--alas, my friends had seen this movie and seemed to love it, so I just kept going...

I just wondered, for example... I started off with Virginia Woolf and Laura Brown, etc. who were characters in _The Hours._ And I wanted to find similar stories like that. I was searching through blog posts on films on introverts or films about solitude, etc. I started with _Lost in Translation_, which was on TV, I didn't continue with it but I may finish it eventually. I was a little put off by Scarlett Johnasson, but I may find out more about her as the film goes. Sometimes I worry about clichéd characters, and I don't want to waste time on a movie to find out that's what I'm getting. Or maybe the word is not _clichéd_ but rather a character that is fairly young which is not what I'm looking for (been there, done that, you know lol)...

I watched this video you posted and she reminded me of someone I used to go to school with. I actually thought some of who I get along with at work were ESTJ but they are now probably better as ISTJ. They just do not seem very introverted--in fact, getting sad when they are turned inward.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

raschel said:


> @Alesha You know, I watched _Gone with the Wind_ myself many years ago. It came on at midnight perhaps and I stayed for the whole what seems, 3 hours lol... and I admit I was really aggravated by her character, most especially in the beginning. I don't remember feeling like that about someone in most movies.
> I remember wanting to shut the movie off several times--alas, my friends had seen this movie and seemed to love it, so I just kept going...
> 
> I just wondered, for example... I started off with Virginia Woolf and Laura Brown, etc. who were characters in _The Hours._ And I wanted to find similar stories like that. I was searching through blog posts on films on introverts or films about solitude, etc. I started with _Lost in Translation_, which was on TV, I didn't continue with it but I may finish it eventually. I was a little put off by Scarlett Johnasson, but I may find out more about her as the film goes. Sometimes I worry about clichéd characters, and I don't want to waste time on a movie to find out that's what I'm getting. Or maybe the word is not _clichéd_ but rather a character that is fairly young which is not what I'm looking for (been there, done that, you know lol)...
> ...


I also get sad when introverted, I think many extroverts do which is why we need people and hate being shut out. Being extroverted gives energy and excitement. Does ANYONE like their Scarletts in your examples? This is why Gone With the Wind was what my mind thought of when I decided to come up with this approach. I believe tha author of _Gone with the Wind_is more of a feeling type which is why Ashley was able to tell Scarlett “Whatever our souls are made up of, ours are alike, Melanie’s and I.” No thinker would say something like that that I know of, so that told me that the author was well aware of different types of characters around her. I don’t think you are supposed to like Scarlett exactly. She’s manipulative and ruthless somet8mes, etc. in the book you pity her some, she went through some hard things and her determination and practicality got her and those around her through things alive, but this is supposed to be in contrast to the old morals of the South, basically chivalry the way the author has it written and it’s not a happy change. Scarlett Johansson...not really a character to like in _Lost In Translation_either. I kind of hate that movie...just because there was so little redemption but it was also fairly boring. There are other shows with horrible main characters that are interesting— by horrible I mean that the character being written is a terrible person who does terrible things to other people. Actually _Melancholia_ that I mentioned on another thread is one. Anyway, I am still not sure what your thinking is on what you expected from this thread. I think you would have to show by example, or WAS it that we would think up a show for each MBTI? Hmm...I think it would be hard to think of a ISTJ protagonist woman come to think of it. Oh maybe the character In Arrival...hmm.


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

@*Alesha* I mean perhaps I expected we would talk about our approach to finding movies. To being interested in getting in the head of certain personalities, and then finding movies or literature that match that.

Or that for example, an ENFJ will recommend a book that shows a character that she is thoroughly convinced is ENFJ. That the similarities are so uncanny, etc.

I have watched _Melancholia_ with Kirsten Dunst inkface: I don't remember the characters too much. Just the scenes. I also watched _Antichrist_ by the same director, with Charlotte Gainsbourg and Willem Dafoe. 
I realize most movies I watch generally don't have much character development. You see them go through the motions but they stay who they are. You see how the personality reacts to things.

Thanks for warning me about _Lost in Translation_. I will reconsider finishing it. At least I got to see Japan, which I enjoyed... I think the _theme_ of a foreigner or a person in a foreign country is really wonderful anyhow and I love the dim atmosphere in the scenes.

I think I'll add that I don't want to see too many different personalities. When I read literature, I just want to read about one or a few similar types. Just to really immerse myself in them. And perhaps something that soothes me after a long day =) Different personalities tend to aggravate my senses.


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

Alesha said:


> I also get sad when introverted, I think many extroverts do which is why we need people and hate being shut out. Being extroverted gives energy and excitement.


I have an extroverted side as well. I gain energy going out or having some kind of movement, exercise. Looking at things etc, not necessarily people. 
Eventually, I have to retreat to process everything. Especially if it was an exploratory activity. But I gain energy that way as well, pulling myself back together.
I had a lot of trial and error before finding my way... Also read about introversion. 

I recently read some infjs here getting sad when introverting. I don't know how their experience plays out.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

raschel said:


> @*Alesha* I mean perhaps I expected we would talk about our approach to finding movies. To being interested in getting in the head of certain personalities, and then finding movies or literature that match that.
> 
> Or that for example, an ENFJ will recommend a book that shows a character that she is thoroughly convinced is ENFJ. That the similarities are so uncanny, etc.
> 
> ...


Okay @raschel , can do. 
I hadn’t realized I was asking Ni to Ne with my game, but that makes sense. 
What author or movie would you like to discuss?


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

Korean zone here!!!!






ok. start 

Princess Deokman(0.09) - Enfj, Fe oozes from her every pore. Her Ni stretch out very clearly and healthily.

Mishil, the scary lady(0.09) - I-tj? more likely very intelligent Istj, I just can't see Ni in her, she works much too in the system. (Si/Ne? Ni/Se?) The quote that the kingdom fails to develop strike me as Si though, not anyway offending to Si users, but seems like she focused narrowly on what had been (people are fools, she cares about only her right to rule, in the system.) Or maybe Intj, I don't know.

Kim Yushin(8.34) - clear Istj, cute one <3

Bidam (1.43) - I-fp, clearly Fi-dom. Looks like Isfp but also has some Infp vibe.... So this is how intimidating I-fp looks like.

Sulwon (3.14) - possitively Entj.

The merchant (4.26) - some sort of unhealthy --fj/E-tp. Fe????

Chunchu (9.39) - Entp


A little bonus on the main protagonist (Deokman) Fe Ni oozes from her around the end half of video. 

Munno looks like Istj though.






I really like this series because how contrast Mishil and Deokman are and how alike. Them both are strong, resourceful and political genius. But the differences in focus and ideology are what make this series worth watching.

I resonate a lot with both of them though.

Both of them are frikkin genius!! This really brush off Istj loyalist, normal citizen stereotype.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Been watching reruns of CSI. Catherine reminds me of an ESTP. Gill is an INTP, but I see a lot of Greg in me so I think Greg is an ENFP and Sarah reminds me of an INFP. Nicki or Nick Stokes kind of reminds me of an INFJ, maybe? He holds his feelings in pretty closely but once they go, the river floods. Warrick ISFP. I kind of like seeing Greg, and I chuckle at his character.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Quote from Jane Eyre: 

Rochester: Are you anything akin to me, do you think, Jane?"

I could risk no sort of answer by this time: my heart was still. 

"Because, he said, "I sometimes have a queer feeling with regard to you - especially when you are near me, as now: it is as if I had a string somewhere under my left ribs, tightly and inextricably knotted to a similar string situated in the corresponding quarter of your little frame. And if that boisterous channel, and two hundred miles or so of land some broad between us, I am afraid that cord of communion will be snapt; and then I've a nervous notion I should take to bleeding inwardly. As for you, - you'd forget me....
Jane: “Do you think, because I am poor, obscure, plain and little, I am soulless and heartless? You think wrong! - I have as much soul as you, - and full as much heart! And if God had gifted me with some beauty and much wealth, I should have made it as hard for you to leave me, as it is now for me to leave you!”

Jane is usually typed INFJ and I agree 
Rochester — ENFJ maybe? 
Charolette Bronte— and I have read all of her books and studied her life some is probably ENFP but could be INFJ, and I do not see INFP and I do not see ENFJ— so this is one of those cases where N-F-T-S is apparent but not the directions for me. 
I’ve usually thought Emily Bronte a INxJ.
@raschel. Is this kind of what you meant? Now you’ll want to just develop it.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> Quote from Jane Eyre:
> 
> Rochester: Are you anything akin to me, do you think, Jane?"
> 
> ...


I dont see Jane Eyre as an infj - lack of fe and high amount of Fi. I'm guessing isfp - hence the speck of Ni -Se comes out to play. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@ai.tran.75. All the “I” statements from Jane, for her standing for equality make me just a bit more sure of Charolette being a ENFP. Ai, I don’t know enough S’s, do I? Lol. For some reason it’s always Charlotte Bronte herself who I’m thinking of when I read her books. She dealt with more sorrow than the characters in her books do and my heart is always going out to her while I read. Do you know who also loves this book? @0rgans.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> @ai.tran.75. All the “I” statements from Jane, for her standing for equality make me just a bit more sure of Charolette being a ENFP. Ai, I don’t know enough S’s, do I? Lol. For some reason it’s always Charlotte Bronte herself who I’m thinking of when I read her books. She dealt with more sorrow than the characters in her books do and my heart is always going out to her while I read. Do you know who also loves this book? @0rgans.


 

I know more intuitive than I do sensors actually- this is more observation of cognitive functions and I have the tendency to analyze the heck out of everything ( and who knows I might be wrong)

it's not really S- but similar to how one Tert function can sometimes be quite prominent- for example there are Enfp who lack fi and have stronger Te or there are enfps who have no sense of Te...
hence there are many isxp who appears intuitive- the
"I" statement is an Fi thing- hence I dont associate Jane with being an infj- her Fi is too prominent -her Ni as well which concluded me to her being an Isfp.


and I believe Charlotte could be enfp =)


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for posting that anda: I've only read the comic version of Jane, and _Wuthering Heights _too. Perhaps I'll try it again with the originals 
I don't remember thinking much of her as infj

Do you guys read comics ?

I suppose I look for something when I read, so I usually don't try to capture a big scope of things /people. It does kind of sound like an Ne thing hmm :smile-new:


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@raschel I’m sure some people read comics. As far as I know there is no problem discussing literature, movies etc. between Ni and Ne, usually it just makes things more meaningful.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

GoT Tyrion Lannister=ENTP 
But the actor Peter Dinklage= ENFP 
Just saw this today (it's a good talk, not the most eye opening ever, no, but good and definitely enough to type him ENFP in the first minute):


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Windblownhair said:


> You’ve Got Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just loved this movie and Kathleen is so ENFP even down to the moping around the house in her pj's for days.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Firelily said:


> i just loved this movie and Kathleen is so ENFP even down to the moing around the house in her pj's for days.


LOL Agreed. Its nice when the actress fits. Meg Ryan= ENFP


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

One character I find interesting (and difficult to type) is Gilbert Blythe. He’s such a charming prankster in the first few books, intelligent while seemingly putting no effort into it, and intrigued by Anne’s quirks and fire that I would think him ENTP. He’s also quick to jump on the bandwagon and follow along with any intuitive conversations she has. I love the confidence and humor he exudes, such as when he pledges his fraternity in apron and sunbonnet.

But later college/post-college Gilbert is another animal entirely. Consumed with schooling and work, he shows so much less fun and joy. And he’s much less sociable, as well. In the later books, there is such random and scarce mention of him that there just isn’t much to work with, in terms of typing.

I’m curious about this exception. From the bits and pieces I’ve read about L.M. Montgomery’s life, it wasn’t a satisfying one. To be a writer married to a man that wouldn’t read books must be torture, and it sounded like her number of works increased directly with the unhappiness in her marriage. The latter portion of it descended in paranoia and outright abuse. It makes me wonder if she didn’t feel like writing about marriage (or specifically the husband, she had plenty to write about in regards to the children), or if she did wish to but simply didn’t have a good idea of what a happy marriage would look like.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Windblownhair said:


> I’m curious about this exception. From the bits and pieces I’ve read about L.M. Montgomery’s life, it wasn’t a satisfying one. To be a writer married to a man that wouldn’t read books must be torture, and it sounded like her number of works increased directly with the unhappiness in her marriage. The latter portion of it descended in paranoia and outright abuse. It makes me wonder if she didn’t feel like writing about marriage (or specifically the husband, she had plenty to write about in regards to the children), or if she did wish to but simply didn’t have a good idea of what a happy marriage would look like.


I think I’ve read every book by L.M. But past her childhood I never read about her married life. I kind of feel ashamed about that right now...as if I just found out a friend was going through hell and I didn’t know about it. I always caught little nuances that showed that she understood and liked sex (something you don’t catch in Austen’s works of course). But dang...how tough for her as such a family and relationship idealist and added to everything she went through as a child. It makes sense that she wrote about happily ever after, but not too much about the idealized men.... (sad face here). She was a trouper then, wasn’t she? I will look into this. I bet you and I are both thinking of many of the tragic marriages she mentioned/ wrote about in her side characters/side stories. “ Is it that you have learned to care for Mr. Ford?” And something like, “No Anne, I didn’t “learn” to care. If there was any way to stop myself I would have...”. Wasn’t that in Rainbow Valley? The 5th Anne book anyway.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Llyralen said:


> I think I’ve read every book by L.M. But past her childhood I never read about her married life. I kind of feel ashamed about that right now...as if I just found out a friend was going through hell and I didn’t know about it. I always caught little nuances that showed that she understood and liked sex (something you don’t catch in Austen’s works of course). But dang...how tough for her as such a family and relationship idealist and added to everything she went through as a child. It makes sense that she wrote about happily ever after, but not too much about the idealized men.... (sad face here). She was a trouper then, wasn’t she? I will look into this. I bet you and I are both thinking of many of the tragic marriages she mentioned/ wrote about in her side characters/side stories. “ Is it that you have learned to care for Mr. Ford?” And something like, “No Anne, I didn’t “learn” to care. If there was any way to stop myself I would have...”. Wasn’t that in Rainbow Valley? The 5th Anne book anyway.


Oh yeah. It does hurt to read it. I think as someone that has given me (and so many others) so much joy, it seems unfair that her own life wasn’t joyful. 

But it does bring certain plot decisions into sharper focus. Like understanding why Gilbert’s brush with the flu was the turning point. Or why their love story was very specifically a ‘second chance’ type story. Or why Anne was allowed to change her mind, romantically, in such profound ways and was essentially rewarded for it. Even the sort of issues that Anne and Gilbert had in married life (ha, not that it was touched on much at all) were very reflective of someone that doesn’t have experience with what communication looks like in a healthy relationship. The conflict at the end of Book 6 (Anne of Ingleside) is a perfect example. And when tragic things happen (books 5 and 8 are great examples), you don’t see Anne leaning on Gilbert. The conversations where she’s working through things emotionally or spiritually happen with other women. 

So I like understanding those writing choices to a greater degree. And yes, LM Montgomery was an amazing woman! So glad she poured herself into her works so we have them. I believe book 5 was Anne’s House of Dreams and Rainbow Valley was 7, if I recall correctly. I thought I remembered 7 having very little of any of the Blythes in it as it was told from the POV of the neighbor kids (preacher’s kids? Now I want to reread as the details are escaping me).


----------

